# Just crashed and broke XTR shifter pod



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

So, just crashed and broke my XTR shifter pod. While shifting has always been acceptable with the Shimano components I wanted to hear from SRAM folks how they like the 1:1 ratio stuff. I have never used it and I am now at a point where if I were to change to SRAM now would be the time. Interested to hear from folks who have used both.

Stevoo


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Boo on crashing. Yea on new parts?

We have SRAM on our tandem: X9 shifters and X9 RD. I have never had Shimano on the tandem. I DO have Shimano on my single bike (XT shifters, LX RD). If comparisons between those two are worthwhile, then:

I love the SRAM shifting at the RD. Accurate is the best description I can give, and am happy with it despite the stiff shifter action when it is cold (<40°F). When I call for a shift, it shifts.

My Shimano setup shifts much more easily at all temps, but especially when it is cold. That said, often when shifting around the smaller cogs in the cassette I pull or release cable and don't get a change out back. It shifts fine otherwise (and often in the same cogs that present issues) and I've never been able to adjust that out. Also, with the easier shifter action compared to SRAM, I get some extra shifts when I didn't want them since it is easy to call two or three upshifts when you only wanted one or two.

The stiff/easy shifter behavior may not be representative of other's experiences, but they have been consistent over my use of each. It may make sense if you consider the ratios (SRAM 1:1, Shimano at 2:1), but I've never given it that much thought. I have lubed the SRAM, but saw no improvement in effort.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Are we saying Shimano triggers to SRAM triggers or SRAM twist?

PK


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

I would be interested in trigger shift SRAM experience and comments. 

The 1:1 is what is kind of getting me thinking. I see Shimano has gone to this with their Dyna Sys stuff. I believe the Dyna Sys is only 10-speed at this time??? I may be wrong though as I have not been following the shifter evoulution very closely over the last few years. Not sure I want to go 10-speed just yet.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Only have SRAM twist stuff, so really can't offer help.

PK


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm with PMK, we ride the SRAM twist on our ECDM also. I ride Shimano XTR on the single and love it. On the tandem I like the twist to trim the front deraileur.


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Found 2011 X9 shifters and a X9 rear derailluer for a good pkg price so I will try out the SRAM stuff. Cheap enough for a test and as back-up parts. Thumb shift up and thumb shift down will be different for me.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't say for certain about the tandem, and triggers, but I know for fact on my single with xt, that if I am aggressive enough to probably snap a few chains or bend some cassettes when downshifting.

In summary, on my single, I can downshift a lot of gears with little effort in much less time than any twist shift on any bike I have owned.

PK


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

So, I received the parts last night and installed the rear shifter and derailluer. This may be old news to SRAM users but it was new to me as I am a long time Shimano guy. 

First off, 1:1 ratio is really good stuff. Nice and accurate. I can see why Shimano has copied it with their Dyna-Sys line.

Second, SRAM razor thin pulleys are less than optmum. If you have a bad chain line such as I do they actually won't even work. The chain climbs off of the lower puller, grinds on the cage due to the angles in certain gears. Very frustrating and disappointing.

Third, Used Shimano pulleys and VIOLA! all is good. Even the floating jockey wheel makes the system better. I will have to get used to the push / push system but shifts are positive and crisp. 

The thick supportive Shimano pulleys actually fill the gaps in the chain and hold it in alignment. It made the system go from non-useable to normal. The addition of the floating jockey wheel was the final touch making the system just that much better.

I think I am going to like it. I have not yet switched the front derailluer but don't foresee any issues there.

I bet this change is old hat for SRAM users. I wish I would have known beforehand though.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Have never swapped to Shimano pulleys.

Three tandems, two off-road and one road. All three run xo twist shifters and xo rear mechs.

The Fandango with the most miles will occasionally "rattle" the chain on the cage. For us, the 1:1 works very well o the tandems, and truth be told, on the road tandem the shift performance is obvious. Not finicky in any way and shifts rock solid, no softness and when we come to climbs on the road, The 1:1 will always make the downshift, while so many time the brifter folks are frantically banging gears.

FWIW, we run the Fandango with a 2x9 setup. The front mech is a Shimano SLX 2x9 specific set and it is the best shift front on any bike I have ever ridden.

Glad it worked well for you.

PK


----------

